# Darrell Braun Guitar's 3 Fun Jazz Licks



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Pinging @greco 






I like Darrell's videos a lot. I hope you will too


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@bigboki Thanks very much, my friend! You are such a thoughtful fellow. 
A true gentleman and a scholar.

Darrell appears to have an approach that is easy to follow. There are so many instructional videos on YT and some are much too technical from a theory standpoint for me to grasp.

I am still plugging away am slowly improving. I enjoy it very much and regret not getting more into jazz several years ago.

How are you doing with your pursuit of learning jazz guitar? 
BTW Do you read music?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello my dear friend. Always thinking about you, especially when I pick up from time to time Mickey Baker's book.
I am very happy to hear that you are improving. And even more that you are having great joy from it. That's the most important.
I am guided by the principle "it is not the end goal but the road to it what is important"

My jazz guitar is very slow. But playing is going on good. I manage to play at least a little bit every day. And also having great fun and joy from it.

Now your Q? Reading music? In a sense can I play what I see in a music score? On the piano - without a problem (finished "elementary classical piano school back home in Serbia") 
However on guitar not yet. I still don't know immediately where some note on the guitar is.

Yes, I like Darrell very much - very nice, always very positive, doing in my opinions very nicely paced, entertaining and informative videos. And is Canadian as well.


----------

